# Painting cowl on 1972 lemans



## albatross (May 17, 2011)

HI, I have a 1972 lemans and I am wondering what type of paint I should use to paint the area at the base of the front windshield. I think this is called the cowl area. It is just above the firewall. I was thinking por 15 with a topcoat. and should i use seam sealer in this area as I pulled off the old stuff and it was thick like rubber coating of some sort.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the por 15 would work very well. I used hot rod black on mine, looks nice. I would do a thin seam seal on seams.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

That is what I am doing, POR and a top coat, but I lay down epoxy primer on the POR to act as a sealer between the two. Just my preference, I didnt want to worry about the paint wrinkling up or anything and epoxy will cover almost anything.

Some places sell the chassis black that has the satin look to it the original paint had. I just use implement enamel, its tough as nails and dirt cheap, but it shines more than the original stuff does.


----------

